# So I was working out and saw spiderman in my gym.



## UnknownBro (Sep 4, 2013)

I had to get a pic of him spotting me. lol


----------



## UnknownBro (Sep 4, 2013)

I was working out and he had his suit on. So I walked up to him and asked if he had his mask on him. He pointed at his fanny pack and said "yeah I have it." I said I have to ask you to spot me on this last set ya mind? He said na it's cool. So I then grabbed a random to snap the pic. Hardest thing was not giggling the whole time. I workout near Fremont street an area similar to the strip. I'm guessing he's one of those dudes that poses for pix for tips.

Before anyone asks no I didn't tip him I told him from the get go I don't bring my wallet to the gym. He was okay with it.


----------



## UnknownBro (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't be the only one that finds this hilarious can I?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a good laugh out of this! Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't remember Spiderman ever looking this buff, Superman must have been mocking him again.


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 5, 2013)

That's classic.  I had my picture taken with a stormtrooper on Fremont street and it cost me $5.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2013)

we ran into this scene at a hospital a while back. 
R2-D2 is being moved via remote control by a guy off to the side. 
they were nice enough to pose while about a dozen nurses (and me and my partner) grabbed their cell phones to take pics. 
this was the orthopedic wing. 

View attachment 54849


----------

